# Debrayando sobre diseño de bici



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

Luego de la comida y con ese sueñito que te da andaba debrayando sobre por que se sigue usando el diseño de cambiador trasero tal como lo conocemos.

La respuesta es obvia, se usa por que simplemente FUNCIONA. Y es que a lo largo de los años se ha perfeccionado y ahora es confiable y preciso.

Pero por qué no he visto otro diseño de cambiador trasero diferente en todas las marcas que he visto de bicicletas. Por un lado se puede decir que sólo hay 2 fabricantes respetados, Shimano y SRAM, y entre ambos tienen un "estandar" que permite que todos los cuadros funcionen.

Pero bien podría alguno innovar y salir con un nuevo diseño de cambiador que permitiera mejorar lo ya hecho.

En ese debraye me preguntaba por que no simplemente el cambiador se monta sobre la "vaina" inferior (swingarm). De esta manera se eliminaría uno de los principales problemas que es golpear el cambiador con rocas.

Además el cambiador trasero es un complejo armado de resortes y cables. Quizá al montar un dispositivo más sencillo sobre el swingarm se podría obtener un mecanismo con menos piezas, más ligero, más firme y más preciso.

El estandar es el siguiente, se monta un desviador en la parte final y con un sistema de resortes y cables se modifica el ángulo o posición. Con este mecanismo se envía la cadena varios centímetros abajo y se alarga la longitud.










¿Pero no sería posible pensar en una nueva solución que colocara el desviador por encima del eje de rotación de la rueda ?

Se me ocurre quizá que sepuede colocar el cambiador sujetado directamente sobre los 2 brazos o por dentro del cuadro entre el cassete y ambos brazos. Esto permitiría esconder el cambiador y protegerlo de golpes.

El gran problema es sobre estandar y compatibilidad. Los diseñadores de cuadros tendrían que ponerse de acuerdo con los diseñadores del cambiador para determinar medidas obligadas en los cuadros.

Buscando algo de información me encontré con algunos diseños diferentes de desviadores










Este diseño es el Cambio Corsa de Campagnolo  y se usó en el Tour de France de 1948. Al parecer era muy difícil de emplear.

Otro que encontré por ahí es el Constrictor de Osgear, un cambiador un tanto extraño y que desde luego nunca llegó a perfeccionarse.










Este no parece un cambiador adecuado para una bicicleta de montaña debido a lo bajo de la posición del cambiador.

¿A alguien más se le ocurre debrayar en este tipo de cosas?

Con los mandos empleados hoy día y lo aprendido tal vez se podría crear algo más eficiente en cuestión pedaleo-fricción.

¿Qué tal una flecha de transmisión con una transmisión CVT ?


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

1 palabra:

Rohloff Speedhub

OK fueron 2 palabras...


















te evitas el desviador, la pata y el cassete..


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

El diseño de cambio en el triangulo trasero resultaría ser más pesado que un desviador de 200 gramos. Lo que sigue son los gearbox, asi que no te preocupes (nadamas tenemos que esperar que un gearbox sea mas ligero que la combinación de sus equivalentes convencionales)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hay un wey en Alemania que tiene un par de ideas...

https://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/103-nucleon-am?start=1










Eso si, va a ser un largo rato antes de que podamos sustituir el desviador en bicis de XC.

Y por favor no nos hagamos chairas mentales con una flecha... de por si el motor de la bici tiene muy webo un caballo de fuerza (pico) y meter mas ineficiencias en el sistema no va a ayudar. Una flecha requiere juntas de velocidad constante o cardan y eso es extremadamente ineficiente para la muy poca potencia disponible.

La cadena, por mas que parezca arcaica y tediosa, es la mejor solucion para esta aplicacion especifica. Ligera, compacta, resistente, economica, requiere realmente poco mantenimiento. La cadena aprovecha el 98% o mas de la potencia del ciclista... es una de las maquinas mas simples y eficientes aunque usted no lo crea.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp said:


> Hay un wey en Alemania que tiene un par de ideas...
> 
> https://www.bikebauer.com/custom/index.php/blog/103-nucleon-am?start=1
> 
> ...


98% Que poquito!!! Yo esperaba un 110% como el ICT de Ellsworth.


----------



## mtymxdh (Jan 14, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> 98% Que poquito!!! Yo esperaba un 110% como el ICT de Ellsworth.


que te pasa, el ICT de Ellsworthless tiene una eficiencia como de 460.5% hay estudios cientificos que lo demuestran y por eso esta patentado en todo el sistema solar y alrededores!

:eekster: :eekster:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ya estan rodando algunas de estas...


----------



## efuentes (Oct 13, 2009)

mtymxdh said:


> 1 palabra:
> 
> Rohloff Speedhub
> 
> ...


X2 !!!!

Pero el sitio ideal es el BB, no la masa trasera.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

*Ghost Rohloff*

Aqui hay una foto de un Rohloff instalado


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey 20lt

Esa Ghost tiene el emblema de "Cross Mountain" ?
O sea que esta en Gdl ?

Si es así, te agradeceria una reseña de como se ha comportado una transmision Rohloff, en los terrenos de Jalisco.

Estoy interesado en amar una bici con una transmision muy parecida a esa de la Ghost.

Saludos

Dr Foes


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Habla con Manuel (20lt) en X-mountain, el te da toda la información (y te las vende si quieres)ó preguntále a Ramón, él le da mantenimiento a varias.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

*Ghost Rohloff*

Hola Dr Foes

Si esa Ghost esta en guadalajara.

dejame decirle al dueño que escriba una reseña y la subo.

Otra bici que esta en Guadalajara es la Nicolai Nucleon TRF de la foto


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Waaauuu !!!

Esa Nucleon TRF esta increible :eekster: 

En estos dias me doy una vueltecita por Crossmountain, para echarme una platicada sobre estas nuevas transmisiones alemanas tan innovadoras.  

Pero sobre todo hacer un demo ride, para probar el desempeño y versatilidad. Ya sabes que aqui los terrenos siempre son para arriba y muy arriba, y despues algunas bajadas bastante groseras.

Saludos y estamos en contacto


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

DrF035
Date una vuelta por Crossmountain y platicamos sobre las diferentes tecnologías y vemos lo del demo ride.

Por otro lado aqui te pongo la reseña del dueño de la Ghost con Rohloff

"Llevo cerca de 1,000 km con mi Rohloff, y definitivamente hace lo que dice que hace. Tienes cambios al instante. Te olvidas de que la cadena brinque o cambios fallidos. La relación entre los 14 cambios es prácticamente la misma en todos y solo hay que pensar en cambiar hacia arriba o hacia abajo, nada más. Al principio hay algunas cosas a las que hay que acostumbrarse, como el ruido en algunas de las velocidades, pero este desaparece con el pasar de los kilómetros y los cambios se vuelven cada vez mas suaves. Otro asunto al que hay que acostumbrarse es a realizar los cambios en el punto muerto del pedaleo o no hacerlos aplicando demasiada fuerza en las palancas, hay que acordarse que no hace falta pedalear para hacer el cambio, como en los sistemas tradicionales, podemos dejar de pedalear y hacer cuantos cambios queramos y los tenemos al instante. Si es cierto que pesa más, pero yo creo que las ventajas de poder cambiar siempre y sin problemas superan las desventajas del peso."


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Gracias por esa reseña, difinitivamente muy interesante, justo lo que queria escuchar :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Y tambien gracias, por el ofrecimiento, por ahí me doy una vueltita para platicar y a ver que armamos por alla.

No tengo el gusto de conocerte, pero he escuchado excelentes comentrarios, del servicio y atencion a clientes que han tenido amigos que han comprado Nicolai y Ghost.
De la calidad, de estas marcas ya ni hablar, de lo mejor del mundo.

Saludos


----------

